# New phone ideas?



## turbomoji (Oct 7, 2020)

Hello, I am looking for a new phone, under $550. I come from an Essential PH-1 and I really enjoy the clean software. I am looking for a phone with good battery, nice display and a headphone jack. Any suggestions? Thank you!


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2020)

Google Pixel 4a.


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 7, 2020)

Frick said:


> Google Pixel 4a.


+1 or the upcoming 4a 5G


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> +1 or the upcoming 4a 5G



Sure, if he plans on keeping it for a bunch of years.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 7, 2020)

I should point out that the Pixel 4a has a pretty anemic SoC for a phone in 2020, it's barely any faster than the 3 year old Snapdragon 835 in your current phone. Might want to keep that in mind.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 7, 2020)

Asus ZenPhone 6, if still available.


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> I should point out that the Pixel 4a has a pretty anemic SoC for a phone in 2020, it's barely any faster than the 3 year old Snapdragon 835 in your current phone. Might want to keep that in mind.



Anemic compared to the $1000 flagships sure (or let's be fair many midrange phones). It depends on what you use it for though, for me it'd be more than plenty enough. What it does have is a camera that's better than any other midrange phone. The only thing it's missing is wireless charging IMO.


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 7, 2020)

LG V40 ThinQ is my current phone. Don't really have any plans to upgrade anytime soon.

It has a Snapdragon 845, 6GB of memory, 64GB or 128GB of storage, a 6.4" OLED 3120x1440 screen, and most importantly, a headphone jack.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 7, 2020)

Frick said:


> Anemic compared to the $1000 flagships sure (or let's be fair many midrange phones).



You don't need to get anywhere close to 1000$ to get flagship SoCs, not only that but you can buy last years phones with top of the line SoCs. Even this year's phones with high end SoCs can be found for about 650$, over OP's budget but still worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> You don't need to get anywhere close to 1000$ to get flagship SoCs, not only that but you can buy last years phones with top of the line SoCs. Even this year's phones with high end SoCs can be found for about 650$, over OP's budget but still worth it in my opinion.



Yep, as I said. But the Pixel 4a will likely have a better camera than those. But yeah, it depends on what's important to the OP.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 7, 2020)

Frick said:


> But the Pixel 4a will likely have a better camera than those.



We have certainly have different opinions on this. I for one consider camera quality irrelevant past a certain point, I remember someone made a blind test once with the same picture taken from a lot of phones and guess who won ? That's right, it wasn't a Pixel, nor an iPhone or anything like that, it was some obscure Chinese phone if a recall correctly. Most of these phones take more or less the same kind of pictures and are indiscernible to most people. Performance though, that one is pretty obvious to most.


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 7, 2020)

Frick said:


> Yep, as I said. But the Pixel 4a will likely have a better camera than those. But yeah, it depends on what's important to the OP.


My wife has the 4a and the camera is excellent (better then her previous Samsung S8) as are all of the pixel cameras.  The SoC is plenty fast for surfing the web, video conferencing, and playing video.


----------



## Frick (Oct 7, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> We have certainly have different opinions on this. I for one consider camera quality irrelevant past a certain point, I remember someone made a blind test once with the same picture taken from a lot of phones and guess who won ? That's right, it wasn't a Pixel, nor an iPhone or anything like that, it was some obscure Chinese phone if a recall correctly. Most of these phones take more or less the same kind of pictures and are indiscernible to most people. Performance though, that one is pretty obvious to anyway.



Any link to that test? And yeah the good camera phones are all great but they have different qualities, depending on what you're after. Historically Samsung has had cameras with oversaturated colours while iPhones have been more natural, and Sony tends to focus on slightly different things, like camera speed. Which one is better? Depends on what you're taking a photo of and what the point of it is. And most pictures are looked at through smartphone screens anyway, and most of them look good then. The differences in pure quality however becomes very clear when you look at fine details or get the picture full size, or if you want to print it or do a photo book of it, or whatever. For Instagram on a smartphone screen you can make most stuff look good, that is absolutely true. My old Galaxy S7 takes good photos, but it is a far cry from say the Galaxy S20 Ultra.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Oct 8, 2020)

_Google Pixel 4a 5G_

Great display
Great camera
Stock android 11
Headphone jack
and 3 years of committed software support

500$


----------



## Rei (Oct 8, 2020)

I 2nd @TheLostSwede suggestion for ZenFone. It has a clean software & good performance but dunno about the price in the US.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 8, 2020)

Op wants good battery nice display and headphone jack, budget $550. What's this talk about top SoC?

If it wasn't for the headphone jack I'd recommend one plus 7(T) (pro). You can always get a USB-C to 3.5mm adapter. Been using my OP7 for a year now, no problems whatsoever.


----------



## dgianstefani (Oct 8, 2020)

Galaxy S10 lite. Big battery, great screen, great SOC.


----------

